# hi am new need advice



## mumof5under5 (Aug 21, 2006)

i am new to egg sharing and would like advice on where to go or who to ring regarding egg sharing anyone help?


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi

Are you a mum of 5 under 5 as your name says?

Love kimx x x


----------



## mumof5under5 (Aug 21, 2006)

yes i am 5,4,3,2,1 !


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

So why would you be interested in egg sharing? sorry but just a bit confused.

Love kImx x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi there,

Here is a link for you to click on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63787.0.html that basically explains egg sharing.

and heres another for clinics that do it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63791.0.html

mumof5under5, what's your history? I see you have 5 children did you have problems conceiving them and having problems now to concieve? There is also the Secondary Infertility Thread you can look at too

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,44.0.html

Love

Vicki x


----------



## mumof5under5 (Aug 21, 2006)

well purely because i have had my children now and i grew up learning how hard it was to be without your own baby as my mum and dad adopted me because they couldnt have children so i really want to help people that cant for one reason or another have babies as i have been blessed with my 5 even though i lost 3 before i had them and was told i wouldnt have any so thats it reallyx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thats a lovely idea but egg sharing is when you give half of your eggs to someone having IVF and then you use the other half.

It sounds like you need to know about egg donation. I did send you a link to a thread on here where people are wanting egg donors. But you have to get in touch with the hospital they are dealing with.

Lovely thing for you to do.

love kImx x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe you could be an altruistic egg donor then as you've completed your family. Egg Sharing is really for couples who need IVF themselves and because they donate half of any eggs they get reduced price IVF treatment.

Here is another link..it's to the Donor Egg/Sperm section

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,64.0.html

You say you're adopted hun. Sorry to be nosey but do you know anything about your biological parents genetic background or medical history? Unless you know all the information you may not be accepted as a donor if no information is available.

Vicki x


----------



## mumof5under5 (Aug 21, 2006)

i know i got totally  confused see im sooo dizzy i meant egg donation but you mentioned altruistic egg donorcould you explain this too me is that total egg donor
thanks xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

yes...altruistic means donating out the goodness of your heart wanting nothing in return.

Vicki x


----------

